# EPSON STYLUS cx3200



## mybumpybut (May 19, 2007)

Someone help me please. I replaced my ink cartridges in my printer but the black ink still says its out. I contacted epson and they gave me this url for a troubleshooting guide. Turn off printer blah blah blah <---it didn't work at the end of the guide it told me to contact epson and when I contacted epson they refered me to the troubleshooting guide again. Anybody had this problem before? Any sugestions?


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

Welcome to TSF !

If you're using a generic cartridge, it's likely that the chip on the cartridge was not properly reset.
I would return it or you could try the *SSC Service Utility* from the link below and see if you can reset the cart using that.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f109/epson-printer-utility-143051.html


----------



## mybumpybut (May 19, 2007)

Im confused as to how i reset the chip do I really have to build that contraption?


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

LOL ! 
It's done electronically with the aforementioned utility.
Or it's done with a hand held chip re-setter. 
Or you buy an OEM cart and never worry about it.


----------



## mybumpybut (May 19, 2007)

Thanks, I decided to go online and order some new cartridges. I appreciate all the help and the link to the ssc service utility. Just for fun I've bought the items required for the chip reset tool and my neighbor is going to build it in return for me ordering pizza tonight. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

mybumpybut said:


> Thanks, I decided to go online and order some new cartridges. I appreciate all the help and the link to the ssc service utility. Just for fun I've bought the items required for the chip reset tool and my neighbor is going to build it in return for me ordering pizza tonight. Thanks again for all your help.


I've never seen a reset tool that you have to build.
I'm curious, what exactly are you building ?? 

On the SSC Service Utility notice that there is resetting capability built-in. 
It is shown on one of the thumbnails in post #2 of this thread.
Also, you will see that you can direct head cleaning efforts to the black set of nozzles (or the color) only and not have to torch the entire head. 

A very useful feature.


----------



## mybumpybut (May 19, 2007)

When I was browsing the help file for the ssc service utility I came across this set of instructions and thought this was the chip reset tool you spoke of.
Im confused now.


Add-on device (resetter)

For assembling stage you need:
- solderer and solder alloy
- multimeter instrument
- 25-conductor flat cable, 1 meter, (it is possible to use part of more wide flat cable)
- DI-25m connector (25 contacts, male, with flat cable mount)
- small wiring board
- 7 resistors (rated values are depicted on electric circuit)
- 4 Zener diodes C1-C4 (stabilitrons, use any 0.5w, 3.3v, like BZX55C 3V3)
- 1 transistor T1 ( BC546C, BC547C or similar ones)

- RJ45 socket

Below you'll find electric circuit of add-on device.
Wiring board is marked by semitransparent light-green color.
On picture you'll find pinout for all used components.



Insert flat cable (use approx. 0.5m) in connector mount and fix it.
Solder all circuit on wiring board.
Now solder flat cable from connector and small flat cable (about 0.3m) what'll lead to chip contactor.

Study how chip contactor looks like in your printer head.

Using suitable RJ45 socket it is possible to make some resemblance of original contactor by slightly breaking socket,
then by cutting and bending necessary thin springy contacts similarly to original contactor. Then you must solder small
flat cable to contactor. Use contacts pinout shown on chip picture.

For users of C42 or similar printers, with small flat cable leading to chips. You can buy similar flexible flat cable and use your
print head as contactor by removing original flat cable and inserting yours. Pinout for C42 flat cable : 1-RST,2-3V,3-DTA,4-GND,5-CLK. 

It is possible to make contactor using socket contacts and piece of transparent plastic with small holes.
You you invented some other easy and suitable way to make good contactor, write us about it, we'll add your instructions here.


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

I would only recommend something like that on April Fool's day :grin:
Hope you have your aforementioned situation sorted.


----------



## mybumpybut (May 19, 2007)

I just bouhgt some new cartriges and got tricked out of a PIZZA


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Usually low quality refills will cause this problem.


----------



## melmel (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi Everone,
Can anyone help me, I have had my epson cx3200 for about two years and never a prob, have just brought some cheap (er) ink cartridges from a little shop who told me they would be the same as the others, having put them in the printing is very light and lines are wavy.
Does anyone know how to fix this or is a prob when you buy cheap ink refils?
Thanks Mel.


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

Welcome to TSF :wave:

I would definitely suspect a problem with those refills.
If they were mine, I would return them.

For future posts start your own thread and your issue will receive the proper attention and not be confused with someone else's thread.


----------



## EjayHughes (Feb 25, 2008)

Sorry but I can't find a 'new thread' key on here!!!,..............my problem is that when I try to print photos on my Epson, there is a horrible purple haze across the whole thing!!!,..plus the picture is dark,............please can anyone help here????


----------



## rosane (May 28, 2009)

hi I just bought some new ink cartriges for my epson printer and it recognises not a problem it tries to print and all but all that comes out is white paper. I haven't used my printer in quite a while so I suspected that the nozzle could be obstructed cleaned it 4 times and no luck. Could anyone shed some light on this probs? thank you


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

You will need to start a new thread for all the problems you each have please, ty.
as the first problem was already solved.


----------



## tubbson (Mar 3, 2010)

hi im having problems with my epson stylus cx3200. it is printing the colour perfect but the black is not working.
there is ink in the cartridge.
if i do a check of the needles its sort f works but it wont print out anything black.
can any one help me?

many thanks
tubbson


----------

